# Belgic Confession - Article 9



## hammondjones (Nov 4, 2013)

My knowledge of the 3FU is mostly limited to the Canons. 
After reading through the Confession, I had a question about Article 9.

Is there any reason why the proof of the Trinity has its own article, rather than being a part of Article 8?

I can't think of a reason why they were separated (except length), especially since no other article is devoted to the proof of the prior one. I'd have thought that the Trinity was not an area of contention with the Catholic Church and in need of any extra justification. 



Article 1: That there is One Only God.
Article 2: By what means God is made known unto us.
Article 3: Of the written Word of God.
Article 4: Canonical Books of the Holy Scripture.
Article 5: From whence the Holy Scriptures derive their dignity and authority.
Article 6: The difference between the canonical and apocryphal books.
Article 7: The sufficiency of the Holy Scriptures, to be the only rule of faith.
Article 8: That God is one in Essence, yet nevertheless distinguished in three Persons.
Article 9: The proof of the foregoing article of the Trinity of persons in one God.
Article 10: That Jesus Christ is true and eternal God.
Article 11: That the Holy Ghost is true and eternal God.
...
...
...


----------



## Dearly Bought (Nov 4, 2013)

The Belgic Confession should not be conceived of as merely an anti-Catholic document. In de Brès' letter to King Phillip II of Spain (a Roman Catholic monarch), he wrote the following:


> Through this confession, as we hope, you will acknowledge that we are unjustly vilified as schismatics or as disturbers of the unity of society, as disobedient and as heretics, since we are committed to and confess not only the most fundamental points of the Christian faith that are contained in the symbols of the common faith but also the whole doctrine revealed by Jesus Christ for a life of righteousness and salvation.



In other words, the Belgic Confession not only bears testimony at various points against the Roman church, but also serves to distinguish the Reformed believers from the unorthodox Anabaptists and other sectarians. Along these lines, Article 9 makes a point of stating, "we do willingly receive the three creeds, namely, that of the Apostles, of Nice, and of Athanasius; likewise that which, conformable thereunto, is agreed upon by the ancient fathers. " Secondly, de Brès worked hard to show that the doctrine of the Trinity arose from the teaching of Scripture, not merely resting upon church tradition alone. The substantial provision of this article emphasizes that this doctrine is believed "by means of the Word of God."


----------

